

YouTube receives HTML5 1080p playback, testing new Flash features - gaoprea
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/22/2580113/youtube-html5-1080p-flash-new-features

======
ugh
Has anyone else huge problems with YouTube’s HTML5 player on the desktop? You
can test it out if you activate it at <http://youtube.com/html5>. Be sure to
watch a video without ads, only those will use the HTML5 player.

I’m running OS X Lion and Safari and I get stuttering video and awful
performance. This doesn’t happen to me with any other HTML5 video player.

~~~
bdash
Do you have Perian installed? Does <http://www.youtube.com/html5> report that
Safari supports WebM? If so, then what you’re seeing is YouTube preferring
WebM over h.264, even though h.264 decoding is hardware accelerated rather
than the software decoding that Perian’s WebM support provides. You can try
temporarily disabling Perian, relaunching Safari, and then watching a video
again to see whether the performance is more in line with your expectations.

~~~
masklinn
Oh dear, _that_ is what it is? That's why HTML5 videos have become all but
unusable on Youtube as of late and I have to fallback to Flash, of all things?

~~~
bdash
Yup. It’s really unfortunate.

I prefer to opt out of YouTube’s HTML5 mode and use the YouTube5 extension to
achieve a similar effect. It also has the added benefit of avoiding the Flash
player on videos where YouTube chooses not to use the HTML5 player.

------
deutronium
Does anyone have any links to 1080p videos that work with the HTML 5 player.

Here's one that only seems to work with the flash player
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb7zjKkLCoQ> (Glee - Rumour Has It)

~~~
buster
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K87lrT0gUCY>

------
ch0wn
This is the second article I see with these information. The 1080p playback is
in for many months, though. Captions and annotations are newer, but also
available for at least some weeks now.

------
bwblabs
So the only added feature is that it is in 1080p WebM / HTML5 combination?
(Since H264/HTML5 1080p was already available)

